# Difference between 1080p and WXGA



## kessler

Hiya people,

This is my first post, so please feel free to move it t the appropriate forum. I currently use my DLP projector for flight simulation. I have an Optoma EW605ST short throw which i display at its native WXGA resolution. I view the projected image from 5 feet away from the screen, with the projector being wall mounted and 7 feet from the screen, giving a screen size of approx 10 x 8 feet. At this distance, I can see the pixels and the image isnt that sharp. I have been looking at the BenQ W1080ST short throw full HD projector, and so my question is, if I mount the BenQ and display the same screen size, will I notice or should I notice a difference in sharpness and pixel size (for the better! )? The projectors are not that readily available as demo's and I dont really want to buy only to find out there is only a very slight difference between the BenQ and my Optoma.

Also, my optoma has 3100 lumens and the BenQ only 2000, so will it be noticebly darker?

Any help appreceiated,

Rory


----------



## tonyvdb

WXGA is 1280 x 768 where HD is 1920 x 1080 so there will be some noticeable scaling by the projector.
The posted contrast readings by most projectors are way off actual levels when set up correctly so its very hard to say if one will be better than the other but higher resolution is always better.


----------



## kessler

Ok Sir, thanks for replying. I understand the difference between the resolutions, I just wondered if I would see much improvement, making it worth the investment.

Rory


----------



## tonyvdb

It depends on what you do most. If you game alot using a PC a multi media projector may be better but given most graphics cards will output actual HD resolutions this is becoming mute. I would say the true HD projector would be best.


----------



## kessler

Again, thanks for replying. yes, i think I'll buy the BenQ and hope the improvement is worth it! :spend:

Thanks again,

Rory


----------

